# Fat Boys Log October 2008



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

OK ,my god im nervous even writing this but after following all the comp logs on here recently. i think it will be a positive thing to do

after much deliberation and looking in the mirror ive decided to get ready for a show. i have sixteen weeks my stats are

age 45

weight 17.4

waist 40

its been 4 years since i stepped on a stage and im very heavy lol. the last four years have been a nightmare to say the least trained on and off but never consistant enough.

i have now been training 5 months solid and although im prob 2 and a half stone over what i last competed at i am carring a fair amount of size and my overall shape is there.

so tommorow it begins.

my diet will be carb rotation

training four days

cardio everyday

il post up my diet and training as i go along

any advice or comments along the way are wecome


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

well good luck fella, really interested in your prep and everything you will be doing

all the best with it

Dave


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Will be a great read, I'm sure...good luck mate....will be watching the whole time...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You gonna take before and after photos Mr Fb...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

at last i can repay the favour of all your **** insinuations from my journal!

whats the show you prepping for bud?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Tall said:


> You gonna take before and after photos Mr Fb...?


yes m8 ive took a couple for the record. i stick em up when i have somthing to compare. ive got a long journy ahead ill update this once a week ll the way through .

LOL CAL. its the central britain m8 first week in oct. i feel that its somthing i need to do for me . its about getting back in shape and having a goal .i look in the mirror and know i have so much work to do but thats the price for getting so far out of shape lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

FAT BOY said:


> yes m8 ive took a couple for the record. i stick em up when i have somthing to compare. ive got a long journy ahead ill update this once a week ll the way through .
> 
> LOL CAL. its the central britain m8 first week in oct. i feel that its somthing i need to do for me . its about getting back in shape and having a goal .i look in the mirror and know i have so much work to do but thats the price for getting so far out of shape lol


dave & cellarrat thanks for the comments guys


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok thats the first week over and guess what today is cheat day  weighed in this morning at 17.2 so thats a 2 pound loss  .

My diet has looked like this

MEAL1 8 eggs one yolk

100grms oats

MEAL2 200grms chicken

100grms brown rice

veg

Tspoon olive oil

MEAL 3 SAME AS ABOVE

MEL 4 lean mince

jacket pot

salad

MEAL 5 tuna or salmon

100grms of brown rice

MEAL 6 tuna

50grms oats

SUPPLEMENTS

TWICE A DAY

1grm vitc

1multivit-min

1glucosomone

milk thistle

fish oil

MEDS

500mg test

400mg eq

TRAINING.

mon-chest calfs abbs

tue- back shoulder abbs

wed rest

thur- bicep triceps abbs

fri - legs

cardio , 40 min walk first thing 30min following training exept leg-day

obviously things will change as time goes on i:e more cardio addition of fat burners carb rotation but hey it was my first week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now obviously you`ve nicknamed yourself fat boy for a reason but do you really need all that ab work in there bud?

they must still be there just abit hidden lol

what do you actually do for legs?

you doing deads on back day?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> now obviously you`ve nicknamed yourself fat boy for a reason but do you really need all that ab work in there bud?
> 
> they must still be there just abit hidden lol
> 
> ...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok another day done

my day was

7AM

40 min walk

8 eggs 1 yolk

200grms chicken

100grms rice

veg

200grms chicken

100grms rice

veg

200grms coley

100grms rice

veg

train chest and calfs and abbs

bench press 5 x15 15 12 10 6 6

inc fly 4x 12

inc press 4x 12

flat flys 3 x 15

standing calfs

seated calfs

raises off a block

all done in a giant set for 5 sets

crunches superset with rope pulys

20 min cardio - bike

tuna

100grms oats

200grms of chicken

mentaly at the min i am up and down but i will prevail 

fb


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

wel thats 2 weeks done lol

im sitting around 17 stone 1 my diet the last few days has been .

meal1. 8 eggs one yolk

100grms oats

meal2. tuna

100grms oats

meal3. 2oogrms chiken

100grms brown rice + TSPOON OF OLIVE OIL

brocholi

meal4. same

meal5. same

meal 6 tuna

mentaly i find this time the hardest im starting to lose weight but i also have so far to go. one day i look in the mirror and think i look ok the next i think i look crap i supose thats the price you pay for getting so far out of shape lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Three weeks down and im 17 stone thats the lightest ive been for 3 years lol, mentaly im still not 100%there i have a few issues at home thats life i supose

this week my diet has been

8 eggs 1 yolk

oats

200grms chicken

75grms rice

brocholi

1 Tspoon of olive oil

same

same

tuna or salmon

jacket pot

tuna

1tspoon of olive oil

training has been

mon

chest

bench press 5x 15-15 12 6 6

inc db press 4 x15 tp 10 reps

inc flys 4 x 15

cable crossovers 3x 15

abbs

cardio

tue

back -shoulders

pulldowns 4 x 15 to 10

narrow bar pulldowns 3 x15

hammer row 4 x 10

db row 3 x 12

revese hammer pulldown 3 x 10

shrugs 4x 15

rear delts

seated lat raises 3x 15

hammer press 5 x 15 to 10

standing lateral raises 3 x12

abbs

cardio

wed cardio

thur

arms

pushdowns 4 x 15 to 19

overhead tricep press 3x 12

lying db ext 3x 12

dips 3x 10 first time for three years lol

barbell curl 4x 12 to 10

alt db curl 3 x12

cable curl 3x 12

abbs

cardio

sat legs as before

sunday rest

cardio

thats bout it for this week slow but sure lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Another week another pound so im 16 stone 13 this morning thats the good news the bad news is i pulled my front delt last night doing dips i think its just a pulled muscle fingers crossed

this is the second pull ive had since i started dieting im thinking maybe somthing is missing in my diet?

this week my diet has been

8 eggs 1 yolk

oats

200grms chicken

75grms rice

brocholi

1 Tspoon of olive oil

same

same

tuna or salmon

jacket pot

tuna

1tspoon of olive oil

supplements

1 multivit

1 vitc

1 fish oil

1 glucosomone

maybe im not taking in enough fats


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

I had a great leg workout last night batterd my two training partners

<dont you just love 20 repers on legs >

cheat day today im going out for a steak later and a pudding yippeeee


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

k im 16 12 this morning thats another pound so im on the right track , just counted up i have 12 weeks left . . my short term goal is to be sitting at 16 stone i feel that i am in resnoble shape at that weight then i will take it from there

the only meds im taking at the min is

sust 500mg

eq 400 mg

per week

this will change in a bout 4 weeks to

tren

winnie

prop

i will also add clen and t3s < trying to lose as much bodyfat with cardio and diet as i can before i start these

upping cardio from this week

diet is remaining pretty much the same and will whie im losing bf

kk guys another week down


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Good luck mate, Sounds like you are making solid progress. Where is this show and is it the same weekend as leeds (5th oct).

Once you switch compounds and drop that t3 clen mix in there i bet it's going to melt away.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like you got things on track...You should be coming in pretty stacked at that weight...You gonna have any pics along the way...?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks lads

yeah cellar bout three more weeks


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

how fast the weeks go by its just the days that drag lol

weighed in at 16 stone 10 pounds so other 2 pounds 

feeling very tired today good job its cheat day

my diet has stayed pretty much the same and as long as im dropping fat i will hold off the clen .

and fat burners

meal 1

8 eggs 1 yolk

meal 2

chiken

rice

olive oil

veg

meal 3

same

meal 4

same

salmon or tuna

veg

tuna

olive oil

all i can do is keep going i hav 11 weeks ahead so still a long way to go

kk take care

fb


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

11 weeks is plenty as long as you don't go mad along the way...can't wait....the suspense is killing me...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol thanks m8


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

kk tonight i weighed in at 16 stone 8  thats another 2 pound down .

diet has remained pretty much the same .

feeling very tired today this does tend to happen at the end of the week im ready for my refeed day tomorrow,

poundages are remaining steady though so i must be doing somthing right

legs tonight went like this.

lying leg curl. 4 sets of 15

standing single leg curl 3 sets of 15

stiff legged deadlift 3 sets of 15

leg press 5 sets of 15

hack squat 4 sets of 15

leg ext 4 sets of 20

standing calf raise 5 sets o 10

thats another week over


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

415 reps for legs? You must have the recovery powers of a demi-god!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol trust you to pick that up mr tall. i quite like reps on legs when you get to my age its easyer on your joints 

also yes i am a demi god well more of a semi god


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello all .

well weighed in yesterday and ive gained 2 pounds lol im everything has stayed the same diet training cardio and i look leaner so im not to worried,

started proviron yesterday and im adding clen tomorrow.

also switching eq for tren next week. and upping my cardio  so ill let you know

training wise i have added a few drop sets and am adding supersets this week .

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hay Fat Boy, somehow I managed to miss the log till now. Good luck with the contest prep, surely great for focusing the mind!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

just reading through 20 reps on legs high reps is the way on legs for me too!

If you're getting pulls it could be lack of potasium, also check your clem dosage, the chinese generic stuff tends to be high dosgae per tab, I noticed very bad cramps with it till I backed the dosge off..


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Pikey said:


> just reading through 20 reps on legs high reps is the way on legs for me too!
> 
> If you're getting pulls it could be lack of potasium, also check your clem dosage, the chinese generic stuff tends to be high dosgae per tab, I noticed very bad cramps with it till I backed the dosge off..


hello m8 thanks for the comments

i havnt started the clem yet thats tommow so its not that . ive bin ok since though. how much pottasium do ypu recomend ?

lol yeah 20s are a killer my training partner cries when we do em .

lol i think people lose interest in logs when there are no picture

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I have one sweet potato per day up to the last 10 days then all my carbs come from sweet potato other than oats first thing


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yet another week gone and i weighed in at 16 stone 6 so ive dropped the 2 pound i gained plus another 2 

its probably the adition of pro viron 25mg a day plus clem started on 1 a day split into am and teatime as these are double strengh as pikey pointed out. increasing as the days go by .to a maximum of three. so thats 6 normal ones ,i also switched eq for tren from yesterday

cardio is either after training or first thing in the morning.

my diet has been

meal 1

8 eggs 1 yolk

oats

meal2

200grms chiken

50grms rice

1 tspoon olive oil

green beans

meal3

tin and a half of tuna

50 grms rice

green beans

tspoon of olive oil

meal3

200gms of chiken

50 gms of rice

green beans

tspoon of olive oil

meal 4

tin and a half of tuna

tspoon of olive oil

peppers

salad

meal 5

200grms hokey ( white fish actually its more grey lol but cheap)

jaket pot

sweet corn

meal 6 is if i am up late ar wake up starving in the night usually just a tin of tuna

that bout it this week when i hit 16 stone which is my first goal ill put some pictures up.

for me this journey is about getting my body to a point were i can keep it lean hopfully forever im getting to old to keep going up and down. and its been so hard to get back down this time that i dont want to have to go through losing so much weight ever again


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

It's getting exciting mate...How old are you...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good going mate, that's good progress in a week.

What show are you going for?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Good going mate, that's good progress in a week.
> 
> What show are you going for?


i was trying to get ready for the nabba central britain m8 ive got about nine weeks left but still got a lot of work to do. i think when i get to 16 stone i will have a better idea weather i will be ready, ill put some pics up see what you guys think. i havnt got the confidence in myself this time because ive had to come in from so far out.

ive purposly come down slow to try and maintain as much muscle as possible and obviously give my skin chance to shrink with me lol. ive lost just over 2 stone since jan . i rekon ive prob got about another stone to lose before i look somthing like.

The show is more about having a goal to aim for this time my fault for three years of letting myself get out of shape.if i could get up and compete this year then that will be a bonus.

CELLERATT im 45 m8

thanks for reading guys

fb


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mmm well had a bad weekend mentaly, the self doubt demons are creeping in sat was my cheat day anyway so apart from feeling shite it didnt realy matter if i didnt diet 100% although i stil ate all my good meals.

sunday was a hard hard day not made any easier by the fact i was at work 10 hours. had all my meals preped the night before so my food was ok its just my state of mind. alli was thinking was im never going to do this .

today i woke up feeling a little better just bin to the gym done calves chest abbs and 40min cardio, im going to keep everything the same this week and review my diet for next week although if ive lost 1 or 2 pound thats bang on i think when you feel this way you think you have to make radical changes, when all you realy need to do is get your head down and get on with it.

well rant over

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey mate, anyone whose ever competed has been there, the what the F..K am I thinking of moments, I get them all the time the middle weeks of a diet, the first few I'm ok then perhaps 8 - 4 weeks out I think i'll never get there then I cheer up agains from about 4 weeks as I can see it coming together.

As you say mate, keep your head down just keep on going you'll get there, there's always the UK show too which I think is a couple of weeks after the central...


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Mate,

Can't believe i missed this thread mate. I know what you mean about the doubts creeping in but what you said makes absolute sense. If it's working stick to it. Anyway no good me advising you as you obviously have a lot more experience than me.

Seems the fat is coming off at bang on the right rate.

All the best with this and i will be following close.

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

great thread mate, and as Pikey said everyone who competes finds it metally tough, i don't even compete and just sticking to a strict diet, low carbs is killing me and yeah somedays, im not motivated cos all i want is nice food....

its a dedication sport mate and one that gives great satisfaction when reaching your goal.

hope all goes well for you


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Progress Fat Boy. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks boys 

ok today i weigh 16 stone 4 well just under lol so thats another 2 pound gone, picked up the cardio this week to 40min after workout and 40 minuite early morning walk on other days, also reduced my carb intake over the last 2 days .

Felt my diet while training this week 

my diet for the last two days has been

8 eggs 1 yolk

oats

1multivit

1 fish oil

1gm vit c

1 glucosamone

1 milk thistle

1 clen

2oogrms of coley

jaket pot

veg

1 grm vit c

1 milk thistle

200grms of chiken

green beans

1spoon of pb

salmon

green beans

1multivit

1 fish oil

1gm vit c

1 glucosamone

1 milk thistle

1 clen

2oogrms of chiken

green beans

spoon of pb

todayi will increase my carb intake by a couple of jaket spuds then tommorow quite high carbs with a cheat meal, then drop them down again monday 

im switching the sust for prop from monday

so i will be taking

tren ace

prop

mon wed fri

also be adding t3s ,

iive also added supersets this week my chest looks like this

inc db superset with inc flys 4 x 10

flat db press superset with flat flys 4sets of 10

pec dec3 x 12

crossovers 3x 12

k another week over lets go


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Do you weigh your carb s mate?

good steady progress, should start changing as you swith to fast acting.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Do you weigh your carb s mate?
> 
> good steady progress, should start changing as you swith to fast acting.


i do weigh them i know rougly were i am 100gms of rice ect, first time i have weighd food always did it by eye before, weighing my protien as well .

last time i dieted i used a high fat no carbs aproach just loaded on a sunday it worked but i felt it left me looking a bit stringy through my limbs if that makes sense, so this time ive kept the carbs in more and now im going to rotate them.

.

saw a great quote by james lewwelyn < more carbs in more cardio out> this realy stuk in my mind lol

fb

.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds like the plan is all coming together mate.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ho hum here we are again.

weighed in at 16 stone 3 wich is another pound gone 16 stone is looming

dropped my carbs for the last three days just took in 80grms over the first two meals so my diet looked like this

eight eggs 1 yolk

oats

two tins of tuna/ or coley

jaket pot

chiken

green salad

1 t/s of olive oil

salmon

green salad

chiken

tspoon of peanut butter

tin and a half of peanut butter.

back up to 300grms of carbs today trained legs first thing and was seriously tired <wonder why lol>

had sombody look at me today who helped me last time i competed he thinks i can be ready in seven weeks but he also suggested that i use the show as a run through then compete about three to four weeks after to be spot on food for thought.

kk laters

fb


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> had sombody look at me today who helped me last time i competed he thinks i can be ready in seven weeks but he also suggested that i use the show as a run through then compete about three to four weeks after to be spot on food for thought.
> 
> kk laters
> 
> fb


Worth a thought anyways, right..?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice log FB! Good luck in your prep.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr FB... Are you by any chance an officer of the law...?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds like progress is good mate. That sounds like a plan on the 7 weeks then show 3-4 weeks after.

Hope it goes well


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

steady progress my friend, just stick with it an hang in there, it'll come together, seven weeks is a good while dieting!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Tall said:


> Mr FB... Are you by any chance an officer of the law...?


lol no mr tall why would you think that?

yeah the more i think about doing one show as a run through and then doing another a few weeks later the more i like the idea, 

pikey quik question whats your opinion on taking whey protien when dieting ive treid to stick to solid meals throughout just wonderd what your thoughts are are.

thanks for the interest guys head down lol

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate I just noticed the question, I usually take a good quality whey isolate right up to the pont where I carb deplete at meal 2, 4 and 6, first few times I used BCAA but I've found that whey doesn't muck my condition up and I can just abount convince myself I've had a meal, where as 20 BCAA tablets just don't seem to equate to a meal in my head.

I do have 3 or 4 BCAA 20mins after each solid meal though.

I have read though that whey can make you go catabolic, due to the fast digestion so just in case I always have a heaped tea spoon of L Glutamine with each drink

I don't think I'd have a chance of getting through 7 solid meals


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> lol no mr tall why would you think that?


Ooopsie. I think I misread a post on Uk-M :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

my god man you will get me shot lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> my god man you will get me shot lol


It will be our little secret... :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

yep you and every other reader of this....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

back again

weighed in at sixteen one this morning so another two pounds gone im moving into my smaller work trousers next week lol.

training has been good with plenty of cardio <im a good boy i am>

rotating my carbs so my diet has looked like this

low

low

medium

low

medium

low

refeed

im taking the chinise clen realy strong ive never sweated so much in all my life lol

i need to get some glutamine

kk head down for another week

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Still progressing nicely there mate, I know what you mean about the smaller trousers! we moved house a little while ago and i got shot of half a wardrobe down the salvation army and every piece would fit now:rage:

keep grinding away


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Your dedication is a breath of fresh air...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

wow your going great guns,body recomp pics should be impresive


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

morning everyone .

weighed in at 15 stone 12 wich is a 3 pound loss this week. probably a pound more than i would have liked but im below 16 stone now at last. Thats a total of 3 stone or 42 pound ive lost since christmas my god i must have been fat 

i have lost it slowly though people have realy only just piked up on it lol,

diet has stayed pretty much the same

eight eggs 1 yolk

oats i added sonme sunflower seeds just for the hell of it lol

chiken rice veg

chiken rice veg

chiken rice veg

2 tins of tuna

jaket tata

veg

fish

i did drop the carbs for a couple of days adding peanut butter and olive oil and salmon .

refeed day tomorrow, read that as cheat meal  i think all week about what i will have then when it comes round i dont know what i want lol

ive added more supersets and drop sets now cardio is 45 min a day somtimes twice a day if i have time .

i think its coming together now whatever the outcome i will have achieved what i set out to do which is always nice .

ah well head down here we go

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Good progress mate. I know what you mean about the cheat. I can,t make up my mind either so I will just eat everything in sight:becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Fat Boy you're going to need a new name big fella.

That Chinese Clem is fierce, have you been getting really vivid nightmares along with the sweats?

My favourite cheat is 18 pieces of Garlic Chicken Tikka and a Peshwari Nan although if a Nando's were closer their chicken would win hands down.

How many weeks now to the show?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello pikey

yes m8 i will have to change my name im sure my missus could come up with a few suggestions at the min 

They are fierce thats a good word for them i have only gone up to 2 a day so far i wouldnt take more than three

well something is making me dream i sleepwalk anyway always have done so do my kids lol, but my dreams are quite agressive im shouting and realy angry in them lol not that i sleep that much at the min .

The original show is 5 weeks im going to get my friend to check me out next week and make a decision hopfully il get some pictures up at some point  i seem to have tightend up a lot over this last week so another week i will know were i am

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Not wrong about those chinese clen! I have had very vivid dreams and some pretty damn weird ones to (thats weirder than normal!)

Sounds like things are really taking shape now. Keep grinding away mate.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Any updates mate? Hows things going?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 yeah my lap top is down so im strugling to get on here at the min .

right then sat i weighed in at 15 stone 11 wich is another pound gone 

had a chat with my friend jay we have decided that im going to give the show a miss as im not going to be better than last time i competed and thats the name of the game,

i just left myself with to much work to do and losing three stone with another 11 pound to go is just taking its toll on my body an mind ,

having said that i am going to keep dieting for another 5 weeks or so and drop to 15 stone i am in reasnable shape and am quite happy with the progress ive made from being a fat bastard lol my plan now is this

diet to 15 stone then come back up slowly to a solid 16 stone and hold that weight through winter working on my week points

compete early next year with about a third of the work to do lol

il continue to update on on my diet

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well good luck with it next year mate. I know what you mean abotu dieting down so far. It really does take it out of you. I have 6 weeks to go and cant wait for the day so this diet is over lol. I will never get that fat again I can tell you.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok quick update

i weighed in at 15 stone 7 yesterday wich is about a pound or so more than i would have liked i felt quite drained to so i had a free day ate anything i wanted woke up this morning feeling quite good ive dropped my carbs back down today so back on track

i have about 4 weeks left so im now looking at my pct and diet/training for the winter months 

fb


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok here we are again i weighed in at 15 stone 6 pounds so another pound down just three weeks left til i finish  i feel im looking ok quite tight soon as my laptop is fixed il put me pictures up before and after lol. i have no clothes that fit me at the min.

i have had a lot of positive comments which is always nice.

i think although this has been a long hard road the biggest test is yet to come can i maintain it well 16 stone anyways through winter, then get ready to diet again in spring , the way i feeel at the moment is i never want to have to go through losing so much weight again so i am very positive .

not so fat boy now


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok

quick update im now sat at 15 stone 3 pounds  this was going to be my last week but im going to keep going to 15 stone was my original goal, so another week or so will see me acheive that

my lap top is sorted so i need to get my pictures sorted

diet has remained pretty much the same rotating carbs with cardio is the key to steady weightloss ive now lost a total of 49 pounds since jan what a fat fuker i was lol

fb


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work FB!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

why thank you mr tall


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> why thank you mr tall


Which comp are you doing FB?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

im not competing till about march april time now m8 i just left myself to much work to do and although ive still kept dieting i should hit 15 stone 2 by sat and although im not competition ready i look reasnable and should have some before and after pictures up at the weekend 

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

good going mate would be good to see the photos. Any idea which show?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

looking forward to the pictures FB, been reading very egery (spl)


----------

